# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Hepatitis B - Artikel

## Sylvia93

Hepatitis B is een ernstige en grillige ziekte, die grote schade aan de lever kan aanbrengen. Helaas komt het wereldwijd veel voor en moet er goed op gelet worden welke kinderen en volwassenen risico lopen op de ziekte. Wanwege de chronische aard van de ziekte, worden baby's van moeders die besmet zijn bij de geboorte al gevaccineerd.

Hepatitis B is een veel voorkomende en zeer besmettelijke ziekte aan de lever. De veroorzaker van Hepatitis B is het Hepatitis B- virus. De ziekte kan uiteindelijk leverfalen of leverkanker veroorzaken en het is een zeer verraderlijk virus, aangezien het vaak onopgemerkt blijft. Het hangt namelijk erg van de leeftijd af of je er klachten van krijgt of niet. Met name bij jonge kinderen merk je vaak niet dat ze het onder de leden hebben, waardoor het behoorlijke schade aan kan richten en het zelfs een chronische infectie kan worden. Oudere kinderen en volwassenen voelen zich er niet lekker van, zijn koortsig of krijgen leverklachten of geelzucht.

*Verloop en behandeling*
Hepatitis B kan heel grillig verlopen en bij 1 op de 1000 mensen leidt het leverfalen tot de dood. Vooral kinderen onder de vijf jaar lopen kans op chronische Hepatitis B aangezien het bij hen vaak onopgemerkt blijft. Het kan ook zo zijn dat je jaren rondloopt met het virus zonder het te weten en dat na bijvoorbeeld 20 jaar ineens leverkanker ontstaat. In de tussenliggende tijd kun je echter wel meerder mensen besmet hebben! Helaas is er geen goede behandeling voor Hepatitis B; sommige mensen worden behandeld met antivirale middelen of immuuntherapie. Ook een levertransplantatie kan uitkomst bieden, maar is zeer rigoreus en moeilijk te realiseren aangezien er grote wachtlijsten zijn. Hoe je het ook probeert te behandelen, er is nooit garantie dat het virus ook werkelijk verdwijnt.

*Vaccinaties*
Hepatitis B kun je oplopen door sexueel contact, bloedcontact of door je te prikken aan een besmet voorwerp.
Wanneer je als vrouw zwanger bent en Hepatitis B hebt, kun je het aan je kind doorgeven tijdens of na de geboorte. Er is een lijst met landen opgesteld waar veel Hepatits B voorkomt en eigenlijk worden alleen die kinderen gevaccineerd die een ouder hebben afkomstig uit een van de landen op de lijst. Ook wanneer een zwangere vrouw besmet is, krijgt de baby zodra hij geboren wordt een Hepatits B- vaccinatie. Sinds januari 2006 gebeurt dat binnen 48 uur. Bovendien krijgen deze babys vlak na de geboorte een injectie met immunoglobulinen om het afweersysteem een handje te helpen. 

_Bron: www.mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl_

----------


## Sylvia93

*Hepatitis B (serumhepatitis)*

Hepatitis B is een leverontsteking die verpreidt wordt via de huid en slijmvliezen. Deze virussen zijn niet zo sterk, slechts door intiemere contacten is de overdracht van deze ziekten mogelijk. De incubatietijd varieert van twee tot zes maanden. Tegenwoordig kan hepatitis B voorkomen worden door een aantal vaccinaties. Behalve hepatitis B zijn er ook hepatitis A, C, D en E varianten.

Hepatitis B is een leverontsteking die verpreidt wordt via de huid en slijmvliezen. Deze virussen zijn niet zo sterk, slechts door intiemere contacten is de overdracht van deze ziekten mogelijk.
*
Hepatitis B (serumhepatitis)
Oorzaak*
Hepatitis B wordt veroorzaakt door het hepatitis-B-virus (HBV). Ook dit virus is, het als het HAV, zeer resistent tegen fysische invloeden. Dezelfde voorzichtigheid is dus geboden als bij hepatits A.

*Symptomen*
De incubatietijd varieert van twee tot zes maanden. Het begin van de ziekte is meestal sluipend met een geringe temperatuurverhoging en gewrichtsklachten (vooral pijn). De geelzucht ontwikkelt zich later dan bij hepatitis A maar blijft wel langer aanwezig, evenals leverfunctiestoornissen. De klachten verschillen verder nauwelijks van die van hepatitis A. Bij ongeveer 10% van de patiënten ontwikkelt zich een chronische hepatitis met een geleidelijke maar progressieve achteruitgang van de leverfunctie. Een deel geneest hiervan na enkele jaren, bij de rest van de patiënten is zijn de geneeskansen gering.

*Complicaties*
De chronische hepatitis is reeds genoemd, ook een levercirrose (onherstelbare beschadiging van het leverweefsel) kan zich ontwikkelen. Een ernstig, soms dodelijk verloop komt bij hepatitis B vaker voor dan bij hepatitis A. Een levercelcarcinoom (bij levercirrose) komen weinig voor.

*Behandeling*
Deze is gelijk aan die van de hepatitis A. Bij een deel van de patiënten ontstaat een chronische hepatitis. Men heeft al op verschillende manieren geprobeerd om deze tot genezing te brengen, met zeer wisselend resultaat. Toediening van alfa-interferon lijkt de beste resultaten te bieden.
Zowel gezien de vaak voorkomende milde bijwerkingen als de sporadisch optredende maar ernstige bijwerkingen, is bij de behandeling van patiënten met alfa-interferon een intensieve begeleiding door de behandelend arts noodzakelijk.
Behandeling met corticosteroïden wordt ook toegepast met wisselend resultaat. Na het staken van de behandeling treedt echter niet zelden een verslechtering op van de toestand van de patiënt. In die gevallen kiest men voor een onderhoudsdosering, ondanks de forse bijwerkingen die aan de therapie met corticosteroïden verbonden zijn.
*
Epidemiologie en preventie*
Hepatitis B is in tegenstelling tot hepatitis A vooral een ziekte van volwassenen. In West-Europa zijn intieme contacten het meest verantwoordelijk voor verspreiding van het virus. Hepatitis B hoort dan ook tot de seksueel overdraagbare aandoeningen (SOA). Parenterale besmetting (besmette injectienaalden bij druggebruikers) is ook mogelijk maar komt wat minder frequent voor. Vaccinatie is tegenwoordig mogelijk. Bepaalde patiëntengroepen zoals dialysepatiënten en hemofiliepatiënten (bloederziekte) die bedreigd worden door toediening van bloedproducten, risicogroepen zoals pasgeborenen van HBV-positieve moeders, seksuele partners van hepatitis-B-patiënten evenals medisch en paramedisch personeel komen hiervoor in aanmerking. Over de duur van de immuniteit bestaat nog veel discussie, deze bedraagt vermoedelijk ten minste enkele jaren, mogelijk enkele tientallen jaren. Toediening van anti-HBsAg-immunoglobuline (vaccin) is mogelijk mits dit zo spoedig mogelijk, uiterlijk binnen 48 uur na de besmetting geschiedt. Gelijktijdig toedienen van immuunglobulinen en een vaccin kan bij een groot deel van de patiënten een chronisch dragerschap voorkomen.

*N.B.*
Inmiddels zijn twee andere vormen van hepatitis, namelijk C en D, ontdekt die een vergelijkbaar ziektebeeld geven en op eenzelfde manier woren verspreid. Hepatitis D komt voor als superinfectie bij patiënten met een chronische hepatitis B of gelijktijdig bij een acute hepatitis-B-infectie. We zien deze vorm in ons land tegenwoordig vooral bij drugsverslaafden die HBV-dragers zijn. Hepatitis C is voornamelijk een vorm van postbloedtransfusie-hepatitis. Bij de vorm die vroeger (en nu nog steeds overigens) 'serum-hepatitis' werd genoemd, was er vooral sprake van hepatitis C en in de tweede plaats van hepatitis B. Seksuele overdacht van HCV is zeldzaam. 

_Bron: www.mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl_

----------


## Humanbody

Meer info over Hepatitis B

----------

